# An Aussie planted forum



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Good to see a decent aussie forum. C'mon aussies!


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

Just wanted to bump this for any aussies on the forum looking for natives or help or anything similar...


----------

